
Google Takes a Stand for Location Privacy, Along with Loopt - markup
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2009/03/exclusive-google-takes-stand-location-privacy-alon
======
markup
Excerpt: "Like Loopt, Google’s Latitude doesn’t (currently) keep a historic
log of its users’ locations; both companies overwrite the old data each time
you report a new location. We think that’s the right move privacy-wise, and
hope that between Loopt and Latitude, the we-don’t-keep-historic-logs policy
will become the industry standard in the friend-finding space."

They also ask: "what would Google’s legal position be when a law enforcement
agency tried to make it start logging a Latitude users’ location as part of an
investigation?"

I found the piece interesting.

